# تغير رائحة الصابون



## body_ct (19 أكتوبر 2010)

تتغير رائحة الصابون بعد فترة قصيرة جدا من تصنيعة الى رائحة تشبة رائحة المجارى اعزكم الله ارجو توضيح اسباب ذلك ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (20 أكتوبر 2010)

:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:الاخ العزيز body-ct تحيه طيبه و بعد فرائحة الصابون تتغير اما لانك تستعمل فاصل اسود فى التصنيع و انصحك الا تفعل لاضراره الكبيره بالمستهلكين كما انه يضر بسمعتك ايضا فى مجال الجوده او انك تستعمل سلفونيك فى تصنيع الصابون به نسبة حامض كبيره و انصحك ان تستعمل سلفونيك شفاف نسبة الحامض به بسيطه او معقوله كما انك ايضا لابد ان تستعمل فورمالين (ماده حافظه)فى الصابون لكى يحافظ على عدم تعفن الصابون خاصة اذا كان الصابون لديك يمكث فتره الى ان يتم بيعه او ان الصابون موجود فى مكان مرتفع الحراره.ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## fm2002 (20 أبريل 2011)

ما هو الفاصل الأسود أخي الكريم؟


----------



## دينا الرماح (28 مايو 2011)

لابد ان تستعمل فورمالين ( ماده حافظه )فى الصابون 2 لتر لكل 1000 لتر من الصابون لكى يحافظ على عدم تعفن الصابون


----------



## عاشقة مصطفى وحنين (12 يونيو 2011)

طيب ايه كمية الفورمالين ل 10 لتر صابون كم النسبة وكم سعره


----------



## محمد شريف احمد (12 يونيو 2011)

body_ct قال:


> تتغير رائحة الصابون بعد فترة قصيرة جدا من تصنيعة الى رائحة تشبة رائحة المجارى اعزكم الله ارجو توضيح اسباب ذلك ولكم جزيل الشكر


السبب في تغيير الرائحة هو ان التصبن غير كامل وهناك نسبة من الزيت اوالدسم وخاصةاذا كنت تصبن شحوم حيوانية غير متصبنة اي بما معنى ان كمية القلوي المستخدمة لم تكن كافية ووجود الدسم الغير متصبن مع الرطوبة المرافقة للصابون والتعرض للهواء الجوي ( الأكسجين ) يؤدي الى تأكسد الدسم وتزنخه لدرجة عالية


----------



## على منصورى (12 مارس 2013)

السبب فى ذلك اعتقد عدم التعادل بين الحامض والقلوى


----------



## toufiktop (24 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
حدث لي نفس المشكل و انا لست كيميائي و لكن عندي خبرة من خلال التجارب و للقضاء على هذا المشكل وضعت 400 ملل ماء جافيل في 1000 لتر ماء و استعملت هذا الماء في صناعة الصابون السائل و الحمد لله انتهت مشكلة الرائحة الكريهة


----------

